# Résolution écran IMAC 27



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je suis depuis ce soir l'heureux possesseur d'un imac 27 pouces.
Mon problème c'est que je trouve que tout est écrit tres petit et c'est pas terrible. J'ai réussi à modifier la taille de la police sur internet mais pour le reste je sais pas comment faire. J'ai téléchargé le logiciel TINKERTOOL mais je ne sais pas quelles valeurs mettre. 
Ma question est simple, êtes vous gênés par cette taille de police trop petite? 
Pour ceux qui utilisent TINKERTOOL quels sont vos valeurs de réglage, capture écran?
Tout cela est rappelons le pour un imac 27 pouces.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## sparo (17 Juillet 2012)

TT l'intérêt du concept c'est d'avoir un magic trackpad pour zoomer a volonté sur ce que tu veux ..... tu coup je ne touche pas au police !!!


----------



## nifex (17 Juillet 2012)

Où tu peux diminuer la résolution de l'écran dans les paramètres afin que tout soit plus gros


----------



## sparo (17 Juillet 2012)

nifex a dit:


> Où tu peux diminuer la résolution de l'écran dans les paramètres afin que tout soit plus gros



Ou mieuxx encore activer le hdpi !!
D'ailleurs je vais tester pour voir !!


----------



## r e m y (17 Juillet 2012)

sparo a dit:


> Ou mieuxx encore activer le hdpi !!
> D'ailleurs je vais tester pour voir !!


 

Si l'iMac avait un écran Retina pourquoi pas... mais sur un écran standard, je ne vois pas ce que le mode HiDPI te donnera!


----------



## sparo (17 Juillet 2012)

Tt sera 4 fois plus gros !!!
En mode normal l'imac à une résolution de 2560*1440 en activant l'HDPI tu te retrouve avec un écran de résolution virtuelle 1280*720 (tout en exploitant tt les pixels) ce qui reste exploitable.

Mais bon j'ai essayer c vraiment très très gros mais ça marche


----------



## r e m y (17 Juillet 2012)

Et en sélectionnant cette résolution dans les préférences système/Moniteur, ça ne revient pas exactement au même?


----------



## sparo (17 Juillet 2012)

oui et non,
Si tu sélectionne directement 1280*720 tu n'exploites que 1 quart des pixels de l'écran la résolution en dpi et diviser par 4 => sa fait des escaliers
Si tu sectionnes le mode HDPI 1280*720 tt les pixels sont exploité (si le programme est develloppé pour) du coup tu peux éviter le phénomène d'escalier mais c vrai que que sur un écran pas fait pour cela reste anecdotique comme solution


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Juillet 2012)

On peut aussi passer par menu Présentation > afficher les options > choisir taille des polices et des icones:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

J'ai changé la résolution mais c'est moche alors j'ai abandonné cette solution

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------

Dois conclure que vous êtes satisfaits de la tailles des polices?


----------



## pimousse42 (17 Juillet 2012)

La question est a quel endroit trouve tu ta police trop petite.
Dans les menus ?
les mails ?
l'internet ?
word ?
...... ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

Dans les menus.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2012)

Salut, bon et bien je me suis habitué à la résolution de l'écran donc tout va bien. Hier j'ai fais l'acquisition du trackpad car la souris est pas top.
Sinon en bidouillant dans les réglages de safari j'ai voulu modifier la taille de police et j'aimerai tout remettre à l'origine, comment faire? J'ai essayé réinitialiser safari mais ça marche pas.
Au pire quelqu'un peu m'indiquer ses réglages de safari dans préférence et rubrique aspect puis dans la rubrique avancées ne jamais utiliser des tailles inférieur a .
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2012)

Personne?


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juillet 2012)

Salut,

Onglet Aspect
Police standard : Times 16
Police à espacement fixe : Courier 13

Onglet Avancées
Ne jamais utiliser de tailles de caractères inférieures à 9


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2012)

Personne 

Faut passer par les préférences de Safari > Aspect


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2012)

Ok super, merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------

En fait c'est vrai que tout est écrit petit mais on s'y fait vu que c'est très net. J'ai acheté le trackpad et c'est plus pratique maintenant sur safari je peux zoomer et tout.
J'ai aussi essayé chrome que j'utilisais sur windows et c'est pas mal car on peux choisir la taille des pages et à 115 % et c'est imper.
Par contre je l'ai désinstalé car safari est plus intégré dans mac os.


----------



## Monsieurte (22 Juillet 2012)

Petite question qui n'est pas totalement hors-sujet, avec la taille d'écran de l'iMac 27 pouces, à quelle distance conseillerais vous de vous tenir de l'écran ?


----------

